# Should I get another cat?



## Always-Riding (5 December 2018)

I rehomed an older indoor cat from a tiny, tiny London apartment earlier in the year. I was told she doesn't do much, just sleeps on the shelf - but my goodness has she found the fun in life since having the space to play without people and/or dogs in the way. 

However, I'm starting to feel she's getting bored as I'm not around during the day as much as I used to be.  She's always been an indoor cat, and is absolutely petrified when she's outside - literally bolts at the sight of other people and with cars she just doesn't get what they are, so I don't think it's realistic to think she'll be comfortable outside. 

Should I consider getting another cat?


----------



## Teajack (5 December 2018)

Hard to say, I think it depends on the cats involved - would ask Cats Protection for advice.


----------



## SOS (5 December 2018)

As a rule cats are generally happier alone, domestic cats are more like tigers (solitary, own territory) than lions (pride). However cats donâ€™t like following rules, and can form great bonds. 

To be successful you need a fair amount of space, time and money as costs of food, vets etc will be more. 

If you were to get another cat, perhaps fostering the cat from a rescue first would be the way forward? That way should they unfortunately not get on the cat can be rehomed somewhere more suitable.  Then follow strict guidelines such as those on icatcare on introductions. A poor rushed introduction can lead to cats never getting along. Better to spread it over a week or two of scent swapping, room swapping and through door interactions.


----------



## Leo Walker (5 December 2018)

Mine wouldnt tolerate another cat. Hes an antisocial git! But some cats do seem to genuinely get on with others. The problem is its hard to know which is which. Could you look at getting a cat climbing frame ype thing or a covered run in the garden instead?


----------



## Sussexbythesea (5 December 2018)

Personally I wouldnâ€™t because every cat Iâ€™ve had has barely tolerated the other even when one set were two sisters and current two introduced as kittens when they got along fine but now pretty much hate each other. It would seem a shame to upset her especially as sheâ€™s already had to be rehomed. Her behaviour change shows that she likes her new environment just as it is. Also cats sleep most of the time anyway so I wouldnâ€™t worry about her being bored.


----------



## Shady (5 December 2018)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Personally I wouldnâ€™t because every cat Iâ€™ve had has barely tolerated the other even when one set were two sisters and current two introduced as kittens when they got along fine but now pretty much hate each other. It would seem a shame to upset her especially as sheâ€™s already had to be rehomed. Her behaviour change shows that she likes her new environment just as it is. Also cats sleep most of the time anyway so I wouldnâ€™t worry about her being bored.
		
Click to expand...

Yes , agree, i'm in two minds about another cat too as she seems happy. Normally I would say yes as I am the original crazy cat lady and i always have a houseful.
 Introducing a full grown cat into another cats home is always problematic and can go either way depending on sex and character.Personally speaking I prefer to add a kitten or cat below 5 months. Existing cats don't like them because they are small and fast but don't usually hate them in the same way they would a fully grown cat coming into their territory . They start off all angry but this usually passes if work by the owner to help integration is consistent .
  If you really feel you want to have another get a youngster


----------



## Mule (5 December 2018)

I have two, both were strays. I took the second cat in as a kitten. Despite him being so young the older cat couldn't stand him. He kept trying to play with her, which irritated her. She became so moody I took her to the vet, he diagnosed her with stress ðŸ˜². He said to keep them separate which I did. 

They are great friends now. I never see one without the other but it wasn't until he became more grown up and less playful that she accepted him. Now she makes him groom her and eats his food ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Hoof_Prints (5 December 2018)

I took another cat in, thinking he'd be friend with our other cat. How wrong could we be! 4 years later and they still hate each other. They do get bored on their own though as they are very human orientated, and you may think I'm mad, but they do "Cat TV" on Youtube and it keeps them entertained for hours ...


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 December 2018)

cant give you any info re getting another but as long as she has lots of climbing places and scratching places (not furniture) she should be fine and if you play with her as well she will then get plenty of stimulation..someone on here created an outside area for their cats so they couldnt get out but could still have garden time. they had plants etc in the enclosure and places for them to climb,  they called it a cattio....might be worth doing similar so yours could get some fresh air especially in the summer...


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 December 2018)

just found the thread i was talking about, its called the happy housecat and poster is BBP i think , has pics of what they have done...


----------



## BeckyFlowers (5 December 2018)

I wouldn't get another one either, especially as you describe your present cat as "older".  Chances are she won't like the new one and the upheaval of it all and the change in routine will cause her a great deal of stress, and you haven't even had her that long, so it will be another stressful situation for her to have to deal with.  Older cats spend more and more time sleeping and resting the older they get, so she's probably not bored - you even described her having found the fun in life since you rehomed her.  Another reason against getting another one is that she is an indoor cat, so even fewer places for her to get away from the other one.


----------



## Umbongo (5 December 2018)

I would also agree with everyone else. Cats are primarily solitary animals, sometimes by getting them 'company' you could actually be causing a whole load of stress for both cats. It sounds like she bit be a bit nervous and skitty? So may find the introduction of a 2nd cat in to her house a bit un-nerving.

Sometimes it can work, but you have to make sure the 2nd cat would fit, and introduce them right. I have a brother and sister, been together since birth and now 18. They have absolutely hated each other their whole lives. I have since moved the boy in with me, in my small London flat (sister living with my brother)....and he is sooooo much happier! Does she have lots of climbing posts, places to hide, shelfs to climb on etc?
If she does go outside but is scared, could you think about adding on a "catio" to your house so she has some outside space but feels safe?

is she food orientated? I got mine one of these and put dreamies in during the day when I am out, he loves it.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Trixie-Cat-Activity-Fun-Board/dp/B001O8L2UO

Also I have heard these are good, although I tried them and my cat just sits there until I bat it around for him.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Doc-Phoebe-Complete-Indoor-Hunting/dp/B01N90VHZW


----------



## texas (6 December 2018)

I'm going to disagree with everyone else and say get another cat  I have 3, one of those I got as a kitten to keep a very playful 5 year old company.  They all get on and sleep and play together.  A huge cat tree and wall beds so they can chase around have been huge hits too. You 'just' need to be reeeally careful to find one with the right temperament to fit in.  I think small rescues are best for this, as they will have had their animals for a while and been able to assess how they interact.


----------



## Celina27 (29 March 2019)

Hi, 
you have to be patient to make an old cat socialize : 
1. start by having her in a small room. Shy cats can be overwhelmed by too much space.
2. When cats are nervous, they like to get to high spots where they can look down on things and interact with them only at their own pace.
3. Increase confidence with hunting games.


----------

